# Texas slingshot hunting



## Ian (Feb 27, 2016)

I noticed some people hunt with slingshots in Texas and post about it on the forum,so is it legal.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Not according to TPWD Hunting Regulations. Texas defines what means are legal for taking game animals. If it's not on the list it's not legal. Slingshots are not on the list.

http://tpwd.texas.gov/regulations/outdoor-annual/hunting/general-regulations/means-and-methods


----------



## Ian (Feb 27, 2016)

Would it be legal for invasive specias, or animals tearing up my garden?


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

"Would it be legal for invasive specias, or animals tearing up my garden? "

It appears not, though a BB gun can be used, and BB guns typically have a lot less energy than a slingshot. From the link,

Nongame Animals (Non-Protected) may be hunted with any lawful firearm, pellet gun, or other air gun.


----------



## Viper010 (Apr 21, 2012)

When in doubt, call your local game ranger and ask.


----------



## Ian (Feb 27, 2016)

Thanks


----------



## Ian (Feb 27, 2016)

Wait you said game animals,so would it be legal for non game ones


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Ian! said:


> Wait you said game animals,so would it be legal for non game ones


Answered already.

Nongame Animals (Non-Protected) may be hunted with any lawful firearm, pellet gun, or other air gun.


----------



## Ian (Feb 27, 2016)

Okay,thank you for your time and answers


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

When in doubt; don't tell and don't get caught.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Just so you know, the Forum frowns on advocating breaking the law.


----------

